# I need you



## painkiller735

I wonder what is *i need you* in every languages?


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian:
Ты мне нужен (Ty mne nuzhen) - masc., sing.
Ты мне нужна (Ty mne nuzhna) - fem., pl.
Вы мне нужны (Vy mne nuzhny) - pl. or formal.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

In italian it is "Ho bisogno di te"  

Simona


----------



## Honeypum

In spanish "Te necesito"


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi: /mujhe aapkii/tumhaari aavshyaktaa hai/ (formal/informal)
मुझे आपकी/तुम्हारी आव्श्यक्ता है
Urdu: /mujhe aap kii/tumhaari zaruurat hai/ (formal/informal)
مجھے آپ کٰی/تئمہاری ضرورت ہے۔ 
Panjabi:/mainU.n tuhaaDii/teri lorh hai/ (formal/informal)
ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ/ਤੇਰੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ

I'd say that between the Urdu and the Hindi versions, the Urdu is much more colloquial. You will almost never hear aavshyaktaa, but it is proper Hindi.
If you need other ways to say it, let me know.  I will post some more.

EDIT:  For some reason, I didn't include the pronoun.  It is there now.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: necessito/preciso de você/ti.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

Ich brauche dich. (singular, informal)
Ich brauche euch. (plural, informal)
Ich brauche Sie. (sing. + plur., polite)


----------



## Insider

In Ukrainian:

Ти мені потрібна. (Ty meni potribna). - fem.
Ти мені потрібен. (Ty meni potriben). - masc.


----------



## MissPrudish

In Greek:

"Σε χρειάζομαι" which sound like "se hriazome"


----------



## Becker

In Sinhalese it's

_oyaava óné_


----------



## Stéphane89

In French it is: "J'ai besoin de toi"


----------



## kanojo_

In Slovene: "Potrebujem te(be)"


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Swedish: *Jag behöver dig.* 

In Romanian: *(Eu) am nevoie de tine. *

 robbie


----------



## Whodunit

In Latin:

Te egeo.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

In Turkish:

*Sana ihtiyacım var.*


----------



## betulina

In Catalan:

Et necessito.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Trebaš mi! (Требаш ми!)
or
Potreban si mi. (Потребан си ми.) - masc.
Potrebna si mi. (Потребна си ми.) - fem.


----------



## badgrammar

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> In Turkish:
> 
> *Sana ihtiyac?m var.*



I was just gonna' write that... But I wasn't sure if it was with "lazim" or "ihitiyacim var"...


----------



## ukuca

badgrammar said:
			
		

> I was just gonna' write that... But I wasn't sure if it was with "lazim" or "ihitiyacim var"...


 
You can say "Bana sen lazımsın". It's a strong way of saying "I need you" like "That's you who I need".


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

أحتاجك (singular masculine - _aHtaajuka_)
أحتاجك (singular feminine - _aHtaajuki_)
أحتاجكما (dual - _aHtaajukumaa_)
أحتاجكم (plural with at least one masculine member - _aHtaajukum_)
أحتاجكن (plural feminine - _aHtajukunna_)


----------



## Jessika_00

Dutch : 

Ik heb je nodig.


----------



## ninojing

In Chinese:
我需要你。


----------



## Aku

Filipino/Tagalog:

Kailangan kita.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hindi: /aapkii/tumhaari aavshyaktaa hai/ (formal/informal)
> आपकी/तुम्हारी आव्श्यक्ता है
> Urdu: /aap kii/tumhaari zaruurat hai/ (formal/informal)
> آپ کٰی/تئمہاری ضرورت ہے۔
> Panjabi:/tuhaaDii/teri lorh hai/ (formal/informal)
> ਤੁਹਾਡੀ/ਤੇਰੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ
> 
> I'd say that between the Urdu and the Hindi versions, the Urdu is much more colloquial. You will almost never hear aavshyaktaa, but it is proper Hindi.
> If you need other ways to say it, let me know. I will post some more.


Would it not be "Mujhe tumhaarii zaruurat hai"? (or mujhko even?)


----------



## Pivra

Thai

เขาต้องการตัวนะ - (khao-tong-kaarn-tua-na) -very cute, suitable only for teenagers. for both genders, but more likely, for females.

เราต้องการเธอ -  (rao-tong-kaarn-ter) -informal for all genders

(ฉัน)(ผม)ต้องการคุณ - ((chan)(pom)-tong-kaarn-khun) -formal, chan for female (from dichan) and pom for males.


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> Would it not be "Mujhe tumhaarii zaruurat hai"? (or mujhko even?)



Yes...you are right.  I wrote it with an understood "I." I will go back and correct it/add it in.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Hindi: /mujhe aapkii/tumhaari aavshyaktaa hai/ (formal/informal)
> मुझे आपकी/तुम्हारी आव्श्यक्ता है
> Urdu: /mujhe aap kii/tumhaari zaruurat hai/ (formal/informal)
> مجھے آپ کٰی/تئمہاری ضرورت ہے۔
> Panjabi:/mainU.n tuhaaDii/teri lorh hai/ (formal/informal)
> ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੁਹਾਡੀ/ਤੇਰੀ ਲੋੜ ਹੈ
> 
> I'd say that between the Urdu and the Hindi versions, the Urdu is much more colloquial. You will almost never hear aavshyaktaa, but it is proper Hindi.
> If you need other ways to say it, let me know. I will post some more.
> 
> EDIT: For some reason, I didn't include the pronoun. It is there now.


Just one small final thing  - tumhaari in Urdu is تمہارى not تئمہاری


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks!  I must of overlooked it


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Thanks! I must have overlooked it


كو‏‏ئ بات نھى


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> كو‏‏ئ بات نھى


Ahem, نہیں is correct spelling


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Ahem, نہیں is correct spelling


Hehe yes (you can also use the other "h", more common in Arabic (نهيں)) I was using the Arabic keyboard and not the Urdu one! (silly me) I've still got to get used to it.. I rarely use it you see.


----------



## larosa

Hungarian:

Szükségem van rád.


----------



## Dalian

Mandarin:

我需要你。(wo xu yao ni) --singular
我需要你们。(wo xu yao ni men) --plural


----------



## midismilex

I don't know if there's such a term "我需要你" in PuTongHua.

And it sounds like a *machine* Chinese language to us.

Perhaps I'm still confused in what the purposes of the topic "All language" do. In some threads, I really wonder if Mandarin/PuTongHua native speakers say something in a way in their daily lives?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Persian:

*Muh túrah carr darum.

*


----------



## vince

Cantonese:

Ngo seoi jiu nei

seoi jiu (to need) is a cognate to Mandarin's xu yao.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

Ek het jou nodig.

Ek makeer jou.


----------



## janek

Polish:

_Standard:_
Jesteś mi potrzebny (m)
Jesteś mi potrzebna (f)

_Affectionate:_
Potrzebuję Cię


----------



## mimimenee

In Finnish:

Tarvitsen sinua.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> I was just gonna' write that... But I wasn't sure if it was with "lazim" or "ihitiyacim var"...





ukuca said:


> You can say "Bana sen lazımsın". It's a strong way of saying "I need you" like "That's you who I need".



You can say these:
*Benim sana ihtiyacım var.*
*Sana ihtiyacım var.*
*Ben sana ihtiyaç duyuyorum.*
*Sana ihtiyaç duyuyorum.*
*Bana sen lazımsın.*
*Sen bana lazımsın.*
*Bana lazımsın.*
Hmmm, there could be even more.


----------



## DrWatson

mimimenee said:


> In Finnish:
> 
> Tarvitsen sinua.



Or in 2nd person plural: Tarvitsen teitä.


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian:

Man tevi vajag (bouth)
Tu esi man vajadzīga (f)
Tu esi man vajadzīgs (m)


----------



## Kerous LEE

In Chinese it's 我需要你


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
*Tôi cần bạn*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Chazzwozzer said:


> You can say these:
> *Benim sana ihtiyacım var.*
> *Sana ihtiyacım var.*
> *Ben sana ihtiyaç duyuyorum.*
> *Sana ihtiyaç duyuyorum.*
> *Bana sen lazımsın.*
> *Sen bana lazımsın.*
> *Bana lazımsın.*
> Hmmm, there could be even more.


There is... 


(Ben) sana muhtacım.


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

I need you - kailangan kita


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Potřebuji Tě.

In Lithuanian:
Tu man reikalingas(m./reikalinga f.). or Tu man esi reikalingas/-a. or Man reikia Tavęs.

P.S. It's curious, that no one answered in Czech till now (after more than 1.5 yrs).


----------



## samlibere

StefKE said:


> In French it is: "J'ai besoin de toi"


 
Or "J'ai besoin de vous"; if you don't know the person so well


----------



## mataripis

*Tagalog: Kailangan kita*


----------

